# Co-Op questions and answers



## kaplsauce (13 Apr 2013)

So I'm in grade 11 and I signed up for the co-op program at my school. My co-op teacher told me to go onto the forces.ca website and fill out an application. I'm not entirely sure what he means by that. Do I just fill out a regular forces application, or is there another application for it? And if it is a regular application is there certain information that I need to enter?


----------



## mariomike (13 Apr 2013)

kaplsauce said:
			
		

> So I'm in grade 11 and I signed up for the co-op program at my school. My co-op teacher told me to go onto the forces.ca website and fill out an application. I'm not entirely sure what he means by that. Do I just fill out a regular forces application, or is there another application for it? And if it is a regular application is there certain information that I need to enter?



This may help.

Army Co-op Highschool: The how and What  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/102274.0

Co-Op Questions  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13350.0.html
6 pages.

Canadian Forces Co-Op Grade 11  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/109067.0/nowap.html


----------



## kaplsauce (13 Apr 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Juniorz (14 Apr 2013)

Oh bro you know a heads up - I tried doing this, really depending on where you are I guess, IN Toronto at least, the BIGGEST city in Canada, they take in on average 4 / 100 kids... My co-op teacher specializes in co-op placements for at-risk youth or people who have trouble in the normal school environment so she really knows the ins and outs of most co-op placements. She said the school board is kinda ticked off at how many kids they accept...She said that you have a MUCH better chance at getting in this co-op placement by going through the regular procedures and then incorporate the co-op into it after your in , instead of vice versa.


----------



## brihard (14 Apr 2013)

Juniorz said:
			
		

> Oh bro you know a heads up - I tried doing this, really depending on where you are I guess, IN Toronto at least, the BIGGEST city in Canada, they take in on average 4 / 100 kids... My co-op teacher specializes in co-op placements for at-risk youth or people who have trouble in the normal school environment so she really knows the ins and outs of most co-op placements. She said the school board is kinda ticked off at how many kids they accept...She said that you have a MUCH better chance at getting in this co-op placement by going through the regular procedures and then incorporate the co-op into it after your in , instead of vice versa.



So a civilian teacher recommended just joining the reserves normally, then somehow turning it into a co-op once you're in?

Yeah... I'd be surprised to hear of it ever working like that.


----------



## DanteKania (19 Sep 2019)

so basically Im supposed to be doing the Co-Op with my local reserves signals regiment but I don't turn 16 until january. considering the coop starts in february there's not a single chance I would be done or even started the process in less than a month. the online application doesn't let me apply as Im not old enough, but is there any chance that if I spoke to my local recruiter there is some way that I could start the application process early or is that a big no no


----------



## BeyondTheNow (19 Sep 2019)

DanteKania said:
			
		

> so basically Im supposed to be doing the Co-Op with my local reserves signals regiment but I don't turn 16 until january. considering the coop starts in february there's not a single chance I would be done or even started the process in less than a month. the online application doesn't let me apply as Im not old enough, but is there any chance that if I spoke to my local recruiter there is some way that I could start the application process early or is that a big no no



From the Recruiter at my local unit, in very limited instances PRes Recruiters have been allowed to test an individual at the age of 15 with special permission granted from their superiors if the individual was turning 16 shortly, but not actually complete the enrollment until the age of 16. It's very rare though. In any event, absolutely talk to the Recruiter as soon as possible and express your interest clearly. Worst case is you will have to wait.


----------



## DanteKania (20 Sep 2019)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> From the Recruiter at my local unit, in very limited instances PRes Recruiters have been allowed to test an individual at the age of 15 with special permission granted from their superiors if the individual was turning 16 shortly, but not actually complete the enrollment until the age of 16. It's very rare though. In any event, absolutely talk to the Recruiter as soon as possible and express your interest clearly. Worst case is you will have to wait.



Well, I got a response from the recruiter, albeit brief, he basically said that they wont process the application until I turn 16, and hence I won't be able to do the coop (which also screws me over in school because the different recruiter last year already put it in my timetable so i dont have any classes for second semester). Is there anyone above him I can go to or was he my last hope?


----------



## JAF_03 (20 Feb 2020)

So my situation right now is that I’m going through my recurring process in which I’m waiting to do my CFAT but what I’m asking is say everything goes smoothly and hopefully by May be enrolled, am I still eligible to do the Army co-op for 2021 even though by that time I’d have already done my application process.


----------



## winds_13 (20 Feb 2020)

JAF_03, if you will be enrolled this spring I recommend doing your basic training (BMQ) this summer. You could ask your guidance counselor if you are able to take the qualification and receive co-op credits for it (it is the same course as completed during the co-op), it may be possible. Then you would be able to take more courses that could open the door to post-secondary training in the future.


----------

